# ACS assessment for SAP BW - Technical consultant



## solomonarul.sap (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear All,
I have recently approached an agency for australian PR( 189 skilled migration). I am an SAP BW technical consultant with BE in computer science and engineering. I have started the proceedings through an agency and now want to submit application for ACS skills assessment. Can anybody advise the do's and donts for the same. I understand that SOL only has Software Engineer as a category for all IT professions. Could you please advise whether I can include my SAP experience and activities under my reference letters? 
Any help in this regard will be most appreciated!.
Thank you and wish you all a great 2013 ahead.
Regards,
Solomon


----------



## dinesh.huda (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Solomon,

SOL have different categories like software engineeer, Developer programmer and analyst programmmer for IT, so yo need to choose the right one based upon your duites you performed in your job.
Also,you need to check with your agent that you are fullfilling the 60 point passing mark criteria or not.else you can go for state sponsership if has lesser point.

Thanks,
Dinesh


----------



## solomonarul.sap (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi ...

Thank you for your reply. 
Actually, yes I think I can fit my profile under one of those categories. But my concern is, is SAP still considered a sought after profession and whether my ACS be approved if I apply under say "software engineer"?

I just want to know whether anybody has had a case of positive ACS under SAP BW category?

br.
solomon


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

solomonarul.sap said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> Actually, yes I think I can fit my profile under one of those categories. But my concern is, is SAP still considered a sought after profession and whether my ACS be approved if I apply under say "software engineer"?
> ...


Mine is ABAP. I applied for Software engineer but after checking my application and docs assessor told mine is more relevant to Developer Programmer. I changed it. 
SAP skills are to be added in your job ref letters. No issues with that. There is no problem with recognition.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## solomonarul.sap (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Warrior,

Thank you so much for your response. That was very reassuring. Just want to ask the assessor you are referring to, is it ACS? Did ACS ask you to change it?

From what I know for SAP BW, I guess to apply as software engineer would be the way forward for me. 

Aside to this, can I check with you how long did it take for your ACS assessment to come through?

many thanks for your help.
Best Regards,
Solomon


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

solomonarul.sap said:


> Hi Warrior,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response. That was very reassuring. Just want to ask the assessor you are referring to, is it ACS? Did ACS ask you to change it?
> 
> ...


Yea. ACS it is. By assessor I meant the person in charge of my application @ACS. Once you apply, you will come in touch with this term. So the change was requested by ACS. 
Regarding the change I don't know what logic ACS follows as such as all the applicable duties they have listed in their website can be fulfilled by somebody having designation of developer or consultant. E.g. Debugging. 
In my case, my designations have been Developer, Consultant and Software Engineer(current). So my job references describe all these designations. 
I went ahead as per my current designation and available ANZCO codes. So started with Software Engineer and later changed to Developer Programmer, as described before. 

For you, I would advise to go ahead with Software Engineer as you will find all tasks applicable to BW profile. You can always mention the cubes and infosets and Bex Analyser etc in your job references. No harm for that. 
If later they specify that Developer Programmer is more apt for your case, you have to confirm accordingly. In my opinion this change does no harm to your further job prospects in AUS.

My assessment duration was a month and a quarter. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

solomonarul.sap said:


> Dear All,
> I have recently approached an agency for australian PR( 189 skilled migration). I am an SAP BW technical consultant with BE in computer science and engineering. I have started the proceedings through an agency and now want to submit application for ACS skills assessment. Can anybody advise the do's and donts for the same. I understand that SOL only has Software Engineer as a category for all IT professions. Could you please advise whether I can include my SAP experience and activities under my reference letters?
> Any help in this regard will be most appreciated!.
> Thank you and wish you all a great 2013 ahead.
> ...


Hi Solomon, 
Happy new year to you too.
I am a SAP BW guy too, and have 8 yrs + exp along with an MBA. I am not purely tech (though I know stuff well enough to handle them) and not purely functional( I handle requirement gathering, blue printing) .. I also manage projects..  

I had my ACS done in June .. and got it as ICT Business Analyst. That is recommended for Datawarehousing and BI. 
I hope it helps (also depends on how many years of exp you have currently in the relevant field)


----------



## solomonarul.sap (Jan 2, 2013)

isubu1981 said:


> Hi Solomon,
> Happy new year to you too.
> I am a SAP BW guy too, and have 8 yrs + exp along with an MBA. I am not purely tech (though I know stuff well enough to handle them) and not purely functional( I handle requirement gathering, blue printing) .. I also manage projects..
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ISUBU...

Your comment was very helpful and reassuring! I will do as you suggested. However, the trouble now would be to get the reference letters. Not sure how things may turn out with the HR. Fingers crossed!

Thanks much once again and it would be nice if we could stay connected.

Best Regards,
Solomon


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

solomonarul.sap said:


> Thank you very much ISUBU...
> 
> Your comment was very helpful and reassuring! I will do as you suggested. However, the trouble now would be to get the reference letters. Not sure how things may turn out with the HR. Fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


Hello Solomon,
I got the reference letters wrt previous employers from respective HR. I contacted the directors in those orgs who had been in close touch with them. The HR just needed an affirmation from them. You will be probably asked to type in the job duties and responsibilities and get them verified from reporting mgrs. So not burning bridges helps at all times . I also got an affidavit from one of my colleagues at similar position. Asking for references from current HR would be professional suicide &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## forumv (May 7, 2013)

isubu1981 said:


> Hi Solomon,
> Happy new year to you too.
> I am a SAP BW guy too, and have 8 yrs + exp along with an MBA. I am not purely tech (though I know stuff well enough to handle them) and not purely functional( I handle requirement gathering, blue printing) .. I also manage projects..
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Was wondering if someone with exact similar profile as me have actually gone through the ACS process!

I am glad I got someone 

I am too an SAP BW consultant with 8 yrs exp & planning to do the ACS by myself!

Any suggestions/do's n dont's are thoroughly welcome..

Waiting for your response!

Regards,
Forum


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

forumv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was wondering if someone with exact similar profile as me have actually gone through the ACS process!
> 
> ...


hello forum,


----------



## isubu1981 (Sep 24, 2012)

forumv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Was wondering if someone with exact similar profile as me have actually gone through the ACS process!
> 
> ...


hello forum,
I would suggest ict business analyst as the skill code.
just got my pr a few days back. so I know biz analyst works &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hassanraza1979 (Nov 18, 2014)

*SAP BW transaction data issue*

Hi All,

I saw you blog online and thought you might be able to advise on this issue.

Issue
I am trying to load transaction data file into DatStore Object which has many InfoObject with document
currency as unit. During DataSource creation process in field tab of datasource while adding infoobjects, I am
getting message that document currency unit already exist, so I have manually remove repeative document currency occurance.
Despite removing duplicate entries, I am unable to load file  in data source. Please advise the possibilities to
deal to repeating unit. Do I need to modify file?

Note: Transaction data input file does not contain any unit data.
Regards
Hassan Raza


----------



## Skjakhu (Sep 5, 2016)

*ACS assessment for SAP BW Consultant*

I am a SAP BW Consultant and have total 11+ years of experience. Initial 2+ in SAP ABAP and 9+ in BW. I have below two questions:
1) There are three job roles matching with my profile System Analyst / Analyst Programmer and software engineer. Which one I have apply for?
2) I contacted one immigration consultancy and they told if I have 10+ years of total experience and out of which 8+ years of relevant experience then I will be getting 15 points. Is it true fact?
Regards
Sunil Kumar


----------



## krishnak2 (Mar 15, 2021)

Skjakhu said:


> *ACS assessment for SAP BW Consultant*
> 
> I am a SAP BW Consultant and have total 11+ years of experience. Initial 2+ in SAP ABAP and 9+ in BW. I have below two questions:
> 1) There are three job roles matching with my profile System Analyst / Analyst Programmer and software engineer. Which one I have apply for?
> ...




Hi All ,

I am SAP BW consultant with 9 years of experience . Bachelor Degree from Information Technology ,
Can any one please suggest the the ACS code ?


----------

